# **** with a stinger!



## GreySmoke (Jan 11, 2008)

I finally found my self a box of Scorpions thanks to Eric @ The Party Source and he threw in a couple of Tat West Coasts to boot Thanks for the terrific service Eric.


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

Nice!


----------



## cybervee-cl (Oct 24, 2007)

Sweet! :dribble:


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Sweet pickup!!!


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Tempting--Never had the scorpions


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice grab!!! :dribble::dribble::dribble:


----------



## Matt257 (Jan 3, 2008)

Very nice. Never tried the Scopion but hear amazing things about them. Awesome grab!!


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

*Super looking score*


----------



## hayward_tenney (Mar 18, 2008)

Those scorpions look mighty tasty...a bit like the diploma, though.


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Nice pick up so thats what the scorpions look like ,very nice


----------



## silentjon (Apr 19, 2007)

They are an awesome cigar!


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

great pick up


----------



## m69c44 (Nov 5, 2007)

Very Nice


----------



## tekhnu (Jun 10, 2007)

hayward_tenney said:


> Those scorpions look mighty tasty...a bit like the diploma, though.


...that's because, aside from the shape, the Scorpion is a 5 year aged Diploma. The age and shape make all the difference in the world. Great cigar. I wonder which one of the only 2 stores in the world selling Scorpions those came from?


----------



## GreySmoke (Jan 11, 2008)

tekhnu said:


> ...that's because, aside from the shape, the Scorpion is a 5 year aged Diploma. The age and shape make all the difference in the world. Great cigar. I wonder which one of the only 2 stores in the world selling Scorpions those came from?


Camacho Just released them to other stores I bought these from Eric @ The Party Source in Ky.


----------



## Bullybreed (Jun 25, 2007)

centepeeeeeeede, when the centepede is hot hot hot....very sweet pick up


----------



## cooljcadetman (Jan 8, 2008)

scorpions? really? nice!!!!!


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

Lucky bastage! LOL Nice pick up! Hope my local lands up carrying those.


----------



## Tha Criddler (Jul 26, 2007)

As strange as it sounds I still haven't had ether of the Tatuaje regionals.


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

Tha Criddler said:


> As strange as it sounds I still haven't had ether of the Tatuaje regionals.


Not strange at all. Ive yet to try either as well. I have a couple resting but im waiting for a nice opportunity to actually sit back and enjoy em.


----------



## Barndog (Feb 1, 2008)

Great pick up.


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

Need to track one of those down. I've only heard great thing about those Scorpions.


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

oh wow very nice


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

Awesome score on those Scorpions! Gots to get me some of those smokes.

:dribble:


----------



## Cameroon-swoon-cl (Apr 19, 2007)

That Scorpion is a crazy-good cigar; I was gifted a 5er by the Doc (Stogie Fresh) almost a year ago and loved 'em.

Camacho is releasing the Scorpion size into production, but it isn't the same blend as the original; do you know which ones these are that you have? As I understand it, the "new" Scorpion is the same as the Diploma and does not have the 1-year aging on it that the original had, which is fine by me. The Diploma is a great smoke and the Scorpion size will be great.


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

very nice pickups:biggrin:


----------



## Huskysibe (Apr 7, 2008)

Wow, great haul!!!


----------



## Habana-cl (Nov 7, 2007)

What a find Ben, TASTY indeed, and the TAT's oh yes you will like those also. Thanks for sharing. Flint


----------



## GreySmoke (Jan 11, 2008)

deuce said:


> Not strange at all. Ive yet to try either as well. I have a couple resting but im waiting for a nice opportunity to actually sit back and enjoy em.


 One of these days I am going to light one of each up and do a puff by puff comparison. Some nice summer day.


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

very nice looking sticks


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Excellent pick-up!


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

:dribble: Great pick up!!!


----------



## Legion (Jul 9, 2006)

Wow nice and you know we are awaiting your full review  now that you have us drooling


----------

